# Why is the # of Direct2PC activations limitted?



## RobertSeattle (Aug 27, 2006)

I've got multiple PCs I need to install Direct2PC on and I found out "the hard way" that there is a limit to the # of activations that are allowed from a download and a specific email address. I realize I can workaround this with extra emails address, but *why* are they doing this?


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

RobertSeattle said:


> I've got multiple PCs I need to install Direct2PC on and I found out "the hard way" that there is a limit to the # of activations that are allowed from a download and a specific email address. I realize I can workaround this with extra emails address, but *why* are they doing this?


I don't know, but I'll tell you what frosts me over this. Every time I update DirecTV2PC, I need a new access code (it won't accept the old one). Then I upgraded to Win 7 (upgrade, not clean install) and yep, I needed yet another code.

This is ridiculous! I can understand that you don't want people passing around the program or using it on 30 computers, but when I keep needing to set up email addresses to get new activation codes just to keep the program running on a PC where it is already authorized is just shoddy work!


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

To both posters: You should need a separate code for each pc, due to the licensing and encryption aspects. Every time I have updated I have never had to get a new code. I just keep using the same code I got for each of my PC's...but you need to be consistent, I have them well marked which code is for which PC and it has worked every single time.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> To both posters: You should need a separate code for each pc, due to the licensing and encryption aspects. Every time I have updated I have never had to get a new code. I just keep using the same code I got for each of my PC's...but you need to be consistent, I have them well marked which code is for which PC and it has worked every single time.


I know this doesn't help those that have this problem, but I too have used the same three keys on the same PCs through all of the upgrades. I've even been able to use the same key on the same hardware as I've done both "upgrades" of Windows and fresh installs of newer Windows.
Throughout all the "garbage" I've gone through with my PCs, only changing the motherboard & CPU has caused a key to no longer work. OS & hard drive changes haven't [yet] been a problem.


----------



## gripen (Apr 20, 2008)

Is there a way of "finding" the key from within the Direct2PC program? I have "lost" the e-mail with the key for one of my PC's, have the other ones


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> To both posters: You should need a separate code for each pc, due to the licensing and encryption aspects. Every time I have updated I have never had to get a new code. I just keep using the same code I got for each of my PC's...but you need to be consistent, I have them well marked which code is for which PC and it has worked every single time.


I have saved all of my product keys and referenced them to the computer that the key is linked to. I have 5 for my HP Pavillion and 3 for my HP Touchsmart. Each time it does an upgrade, I try the most recent key for that computer and it tells me the key is invalid. I then try the one before that, and before that, etc. Eventually, it tells me that all the keys are invalid and I make up a new gmail address to receive a new key. I then keep that key with reference to the computer it is used on, and wait until it does another update. Fortunately, gmail hasn't stopped me from making up dummy email addresses just to work with DirecTV2PC.

This week, I had a problem with DirecTV2PC and I had to uninstall and re-install. While that was going on, I made up another gmail address and sent for an activation code (just to save time) and for the first time ever, it accepted the original code! At least I have a spare code now.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

islesfan said:


> Eventually, it tells me that all the keys are invalid and I make up a new gmail address to receive a new key. ......... Fortunately, gmail hasn't stopped me from making up dummy email addresses just to work with DirecTV2PC.


Instead of creating a bunch of new email accounts, you should look into plus addressing (google it).
GMail is one provider that allows you to use said service.

EX:
I have 3 gmail accounts. My primary email account [email protected] gets a lot of email. I am able to sort where the email is coming via plus addressing.

When I sign up for a service, like Pandora, for my registration email, I use [email protected]
Pandora sends an email to that address, GMail recognizes that it needs to go to me, and then it hits my inbox. I'm then able to use an outlook rule to filter all messages that come from [email protected] to go to the Pandora folder.

I also have 4 Newegg accounts setup this way. [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], well... you get the picture. To everyone else, it looks like I have multiple email accounts, when in reality, it is all the same account.

Some places don't allow you to use special characters in your email address so this method wont work. But its worth a try, and you can kill the extra 8-10 gmail addresses you have 

EDIT:
This is also helpful to trace who sold your email address, FYI. If you sign up at a website and use plus addressing, then start getting tons of spam, you can look at which address it's being sent to, and then know that website sold your address!


----------

